

A Hacker News button? - jgrahamc

Many of my blog posts get voted up here and the associated discussions have been fascinating.  I'm wondering about linking from the blog post to the HN discussion using some sort of button (like, say, the reddit button but without the ability to vote).<p>What do people think?
======
slater
Something like this?

<http://www.webdevelopmentdc.com/hackernews-badge.png>

